# N2O on a 1.8?



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi there 

Just a passing thought, anyone run nitrous on their Cruze?
When I had an LS1, we used to do 50-150 shots depending on mods and wet/dry setup. Usually it would be a sneaky pete in the bumper and a 50 shot for legal racing.

Anyone done this?
Is it even mechanically safe to do any shot of nitrous?

Seems like a nice little kick, but no idea if these engines can handle anything with very little mods to stock configuration.
Thanks
Nick


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Honestly I wouldn't run nos on these engines, regardless of how safe it has seemed on others. 

Btw where's the exhaust video!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Keep in on the track buddy.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if the 1.8 could handle a small shot, I wouldn't jet anything over a 50 tho, at least not on stock internals/injection... And I would prolly run 93 for a little extra knock protection. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I really don't see the point as even if you don't blow out your bottom end (which I think you will) you will probably still get your arse handed to you by anyone running >185 hp.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Through a FI mock up a guy on the Sonic forums did, you have maybe 8 PSI of Turbo/Supercharger boost you can run before you blow your engine on stock internals. Any amount of N2O you run to actually make a decent amount of extra kick would simply blow your engine, and leave you stranded on the street/track while the winner drives off, most likely laughing.

A N/A 1.8 four banger Ecobox doesn't have the same bullet proof build that a V8 LS engine block.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

There seems to be alittle honda in all of us.I say go for it


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> There seems to be alittle honda in all of us.I say go for it


Truth.

I thought this thread was talking about a N20 turbo lol


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

jakkaroo said:


> There seems to be alittle honda in all of us.I say go for it


Haha as an owner of a Honda and a Moderator on one of the main Honda Civic websites I can really appreciate this comment !!!


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

2013LT said:


> Haha as an owner of a Honda and a Moderator on one of the main Honda Civic websites I can really appreciate this comment !!!


Honda tech, b20v, or nwp?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Civicforums


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Your engine, I don't see you being able to spray enough to make a difference.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

